# George Smeaton



## Shaffer (Aug 2, 2006)

I started to read Smeaton's "The Doctrine of the Atonement According to the Apostles" and it is one of those books that simply brings you to your knees to praise to God. Have any of you read Smeaton? What do you know about him? Is there a place where I can read his works online?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2006)

George Smeaton is good. I have his classic work on the Establishment Principle: _The Scottish Theory of Ecclesiastical Establishments_ and he wrote the preface to Thomas M'Crie's _Statement of the Difference_ on the same subject. I don't know if any of his works are online, but you can buy several from Reformation Heritage Books.



> "œGeorge Smeaton was ordained to the ministry of the Church of Scotland at Falkland in the Presbytery of Cupar in 1839. He was among those hundreds of ministers who came out at the Disruption in 1843 to form the Free Church of Scotland. Later he was appointed by Church to be professor in her College at Aberdeen (1854) and in 1857 he became professor of Exegetics in the New College, Edinburgh. He died on the 14th April, 1889. He was one of the brilliant galaxy of men on the staff of the Free Church College in Edinburgh a century ago. Principal John Macleod describes Smeaton as "˜the most eminent scholar of the set of young men who with M'Cheyne and the Bonars sat at the feet of Chalmers´". - W.J. Grier


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 3, 2006)

Brady,
I have read that book and also his "Christ's Doctrine of the Atonement" and his "Doctrine of the Holy Spirit" All are excellent and should be read and reread in my opinion. 
Jim


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 3, 2006)

Smeaton's great


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

_The Doctrine of the Atonement_


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Brady!
Are you still looking for a church in the Twin Cities?? Here's a link to an RCUS church there.
http://www.redeemerrcus.org/

Jim


----------

